# Very confused please help !!!!!



## abbi65 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just reading on the web about some dodgey estate agents and solicitors, we have just put £1,000 deposit on a villa in Lapta and are more than a little concerned on what we read. Please can I have some advice from someone out there who has survived all the worry on what to do.
Cheers.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well as always Abbi, is have you done your research and homework? What do you know about the company you have used. Have you spoken to anyone who has had a house built by them. And most importantly are you using a totally independent solicitor to deal with the process and pay monies for you?


----------



## abbi65 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply,
Well we thought we had done our research and we were both quite happy with everything until we can across these horror stories about a certain estate agent and solicitor, although we did read other stories on the same estate agent that had good reports, so more than confused.
How do you know who to trust? do you know of any reputable independant solicitors in north Cyprus.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

No I'm afraid I dont but Yummymummy might and she'll read this soon
Dont use a solicitor recommended by the builder under any circumstances


----------



## abbi65 (Nov 28, 2007)

Could you tell me is it safe to use a solicitor recommended by the estate agent or is it best to go totally independant?
Sorry to keep asking you all these questions.

Regards
Abbi


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

abbi65 Hi all thatStavinsky says is right they may be ok but you must check
everthing over and over again best to get your own solicter. sorry i cant be any more help as the north has differant rules and is turkish, i have been told there is a lot of problems regs who owns what but as i said if thats where you want to be you must be carefull. and talk to others who have bought there.good luck


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

abbi65 Try puting the north into the search at top of page there was a few past post on the north.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I didn't realise the place mentioned is in the North.

I am no expert abbi, understand that ........ but based on what I've read and picked up from other forums, buying property in the North is fraught with problems. Notwithstanding the fact that you could have a house built and find out the land actually belongs to someone else.

I would get a solicitor who comes highly recommended but *not* by the builder or the agent. If they are being paid a commission or kickback then any sense of working for you goes out of the window as all they will want to do is get you signed up.


----------



## abbi65 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you for all your advice Guys & Girls, will do a bit more homework me thinks !!!!

Regards

Abbi.


----------



## shalford (Dec 17, 2007)

i dont know any honest lawyers anywhere and this is especially true in both Greek and Turkish Cypriot Cyprus


----------



## pamelap (Feb 20, 2008)

hi, we too have just put down our deposit for a villa in Lapta, instructed a solicitor (recommended by agent but , what is the alternative - getting one off the net?). We have completed a lot of paperwork, even been to the consulate and sorted out POE - it all seems very straightforward. I have not heard anything bad about our agent - could you email me with whatever you know?


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

all went well with ours you just need to cheak it all out . i would recomend ours to anyone.


----------



## pamelap (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for swif reply - do you know who the agent is that the other posting was referring to?


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi , I was recomended this solicitor and used him when I bought my property and I also recomend him .....Mr Mathikolonis 
7 Frances Court
Larnaca Phone 00357 24655264 
Not far from the begining of the one way street that runs along the sea front road past the harbour , the start of it is a big set of traffic lights . Just back up the street about 150 metres from these lights on the left up the lift is his office . For more info phone the number above . 

peter .


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

we used Demetris
ANDEREAS DEMETRIADES&CO Paphos tel357-26811668
Very good english.


----------



## exja (Oct 25, 2007)

My wife and I can give you first-hand knowledge about how to be resident of Cyprus and live here. 
And may be the most important: We can tell you about our experience about moving to Cyprus, emigration, tax and how to find the «right» place to live and how to buy property. 

So far, we can give you the following advice: 
- If you consider buying flat or housing, you ought to take a inspection trip to find out more about the area.
- The best thing to do is to rent an apartment in the area for a period so you can find out if you like it or not.

- Based on own and others experience, we strongly recommend to use a lawyer and/or real estate agent for your own country in the buying process – especially before signing the contract. 
Further we can recommend you to ask the following questions:
- In which area should I buy apartment to be sure that I can rent it out when I, my family and friends do not use it or I move to Cyprus and live there permanent?
- Is it easy to rent out an apartment and is it anybody who can arrange this with checking in, cleaning, control and checking out? And how much does this cost? 
- Do you have own experience (good and not so good) about buying apartment or house? 
- Ask for how many years guarantee the developer offer?
- Just think: Can’t the developer offer long guarantee if the quality is good? 
- Ask the following question to people who already have bought apartment in the area:
- Are you satisfied and can you recommend me to buy an apartment from the same developer?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Abbi you might find that you will lose less money if you write off the £1,000 deposit and look at the South ofthe island instead.
Although property prices are higher the risks involved in buying in the North far outweigh the cheaper prices.
I know several people who ahve bought in the north andbitterly regret the decision.
There are lots of threads forums like this one with horror stories.
We know of a couple who have bought in the North an although the house is finshed they are now told that they will not have any water or electricty for at least 5 years as the infrastructure cannot cope.
This is just one of many things even without taking into account the illegal selling of Greek owned properties which could one day come back to bite the people who buy them as well as those who sell them.
take a look at this article
Occupied Area - Properties - Home Page


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

hi we got our apartment from karayiannas developers & constructors in paralimmi . thay are great & see you through all. we first went through parador in cyprus . we had a good time . and thay could not help us enough. if you wont the person we went through let me know and i will give you the number.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrissie said:


> hi we got our apartment from karayiannas developers & constructors in paralimmi . thay are great & see you through all. we first went through parador in cyprus . we had a good time . and thay could not help us enough. if you wont the person we went through let me know and i will give you the number.


Parador are in liqudation so they wont be abl to help anyone.


----------

